# American Cuts More Flights; Fliers Fume



## amtrakwolverine (Apr 11, 2008)

> ATLANTA — Air traveler angst was sure to continue Friday as American Airlines grounded hundreds more flights. The financial toll and loss of goodwill likely would grow as well, as the inspection-related mess spread further to other carriers and hurt an industry already bleeding cash thanks to high fuel costs.



http://www.comcast.net/news/articles/natio...nes.Passengers/


----------

